# Olive had MORE babies!



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't mention this in the other thread but when I had discovered Olive's single baby, she (the baby) was already lightly furred and Olive was already pregnant again with a second litter. I kind of felt bad about it because when I put her with Arthur, the male, I had planned on removing him as soon as I saw that Olive was preggers so she would be able to fully raise a litter before having more, but I guess because it was only one baby I never realized until after it was born and I happened to peek into their hidey hole.

This time, she definitely had more than one!

When I peeked in, I saw big ol' fuzzy brindle baby piled in with a bunch of bald little eepers, they're very small and mother Olive was standing over them so I didn't get a good look to count them. I can't wait until these ones grow up!  I will post pictures as soon as fur starts coming in since I'm sure we all know what bald baby mice look like, lol.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually I was too excited to wait so when I saw Olive had left her little mousey den I went over and poked around again, looks like there are either 7 or 8 (didn't want to disturb them TOO much).


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome, excited for you!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Also, I found a half-eaten one...I hope she doesn't eat them all  It would be her, and not her half-grown daughter, right? The older baby is in the "hopper" phase, would she be old enough to remove? Should I have to worry about her being in there with the new litter?


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Picture! There are 7, there were 8 but she ate that one...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

It was more then likely the mom. Sometimes they eat ones that aren't healthy. In nature this would allow the nutrition/protein from the baby to be reabsorbed into the mom benefiting the rest of the litter. The hopper can be left in without concern. In the pictures I'm not sure if it's the camera angle or if the bottom baby closest to your pinkie finger is runty? If so keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't suffer unnecessarily...if you don't want to cull it right away and give it a chance to thrive. I wouldn't be surprised if this one disappears also.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah that one is smaller than the others, I will be checking on them daily so I will make sure it grows like the others and doesn't suffer from not being able to fight for its right to eat. I'm breeding to feed, but most of these will be held back to grow my colony as I only have one breeding male/female pair atm.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Big sister, Sansa, with her 7 baby siblings ^_^


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, that's a precious moment for sure. Sansa is very pretty!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the picture of Sansa with her siblings :love1


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes very pretty and I love the name of Olive for a mouse


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Haha! How cute they all look together!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, pictures! Mazeltov!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

They're starting to grow fur!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Tiger stripes! I'm guessing this one will look like Sansa









The babies with more blue (except the runt....runt has no fur yet)









Mostly orange babies


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Bless the little runt. I hope he/she catches up with the brothers and sisters soon. Definately looks as though you have some brindle markings there, very nice!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Brindle Babies! Hurray!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely babies


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

In the photo of the blue babies, the one in the middle doesn't look brindle unless you use the flash on the camera. In natural light s/he looks completely blue.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

New pictures! They're starting to run around now 





































On the go! This little one ran away from her siblings, lol


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Is that last photo the little runt?  I love the shine off the redder/rust coloured coated mice. They really are beautiful.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!! I love the brindle mice


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

I just love the rust color of them. I've never seen that before. Amazing and adorable.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are very lovely looking babies. The red/orangey ones are especially nice.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty colors


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Lovin' the ginger meeces!!! :love


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Just thought I'd update this with some "grown up meecie" pictures. There are only four left because the others have *ahem* served their purpose....these guys are expanding the colony!

Three of them are girls and one (not the orange one) is a boy


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

In the fourth photo, the two bottom babies, the red ones, are the most gorgeous mice I have ever seen  ! I am desperate for a mouse of that color :lol: ! I would steal one away from you, but I am in Boston.....


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

aww love it!!


----------

